# Inspecting legs of diabetics



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been keeping a check on a family member's diabetic legs for several years. I have a rechargeable led flash light with over 30 individual leds and the charging plug-in is nearby. If I relied on just an overhead light and my older eyes I don't think I could see potential problems as well.

Also, because of fluid accumulation, my family member uses a compression set up 1 time a day and that has helped tremendously. None of these suggestions replace lower sodium intake and exercise but they shore have made a positive influence on my family member's condition.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

As I said in my last post of over a year ago, lower sodium intake is of prime importance, as is leg exercise and walking. The use of Wright compression leg sleeves has also really helped.

I am surprised that there has been no discussion on this topic because statistically there must be a lot of folks or family members coping with the condition on this forum. 

Our family member has cut salt consumption by about 60% and this has helped with a lot of negative health conditions. We are also inc. more fresh, farm bought mushrooms in our diet and this may or may not prove to be a miraculous additive but we love the flavor, the fact that they are low, low sodium and no calories...

As we head into warm weather cellulitis looms as a real nasty possibility. Look around you when you head to the big box stores and folks are wearing shorts and sandals. After a period of high temps and high humidity you will see bright pink legs and realize that a trip to the doctor is not far off for them...


----------



## Waiting2Retire (Jan 14, 2013)

light rain said:


> As we head into warm weather cellulitis looms as a real nasty possibility. Look around you when you head to the big box stores and folks are wearing shorts and sandals. After a period of high temps and high humidity you will see bright pink legs and realize that a trip to the doctor is not far off for them...


Umm... would you mind describing "bright pink legs"? Slightly raised, blotchy, hot to the touch, mildly itchy, ect..? 

Thanks!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Inflamation for sure. Big thing to check for non-healing sores on extremities. 

And people eating factory processed food tend to get too much salt as it comes overly salted and then they add more out of habit. But the big thing with diabetes is most people just cant leave the carbs alone. Doesnt help that the official recommended diabetic diet is some stupid high carb, low fat monstrosity, guarenteed to keep you ill and on drugs. 

But seriously short of only eating food that you bought raw, and prepare from scratch, checking it for sugar, salt, and hidden carbs is quite a chore. Its in everything cause it cheapens cost and makes it more profitable for the food manufacturer. Also cleverly designed to make you eat more, thus buy more.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

WaitingtoRetire, in my family member's case it was everything you mentioned but the "blotchy" part. Sometimes hot pink means sunburn but that isn't usually evenly distributed around the leg. I suggest looking up some photos online showing cellulitis 'cause a picture is very helpful. Several years ago a good friend of mine took one of her grandchildren in a kiddie pool and ended up in the hospital with cellulitis and on IV's. 

PAD also comes into play too.

HermitJohn you are right about the foods and the hidden ingredients. We, in my family, have to really cut back on carbs and sodium. That means eating very few processed foods and restaurant foods. It also means a higher food budget while at the same time increasing non-cured meat/fish/bean consumption. I won't eat farm raised fish from other countries so it also means catching more ourselves. HJ we can put some of the blame on the food pyramid and the industry but we also have to accept some of the blame ourselves. How many people want a quick fix or another pill to take care of the problem? In some diseases RX's and medical intervention are the necessity (and a blessing) but there are so many other situations where looking at the problem and changing diet and lifestyle will keep the illness at bay or improve the person's health. 

Now to anyone that might read this post talk to your doctor and get his or her advice to what your personal diet should be. We are all individual. In my own circumstance if I wouldn't feel better after a period of time listening to and "following" their advice I think I would be looking for a new physician...


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Salt is not the only problem, or even that much of a problem to some people. Other additives in processed meats and canned foods (soups, etc) are worse for me. MSG makes me retain water like crazy, for example.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Jennifer, you are right. Some folks can tolerate and do well on a higher salt diet. If you are around folks over 50 who are taking high blood pressure meds and possibly diabetic I would encourage you to evaluate their legs after enjoying a night out for pizza. I love pizza but even I retain fluid if I eat as much as I like...

In my 60's this is the case but I don't think this occurred in my 20's.

I use to eat a delicious vegetable salad made by a Korean friend of ours. It had garlic chives, sesame oil and MSG. Lots of MSG. I don't remember if it caused problems after eating. It was over thirty yrs. ago...


----------

